

Why Nobody Should Learn to Code Alone - jeffpersonified
http://jeffmatthewsmith.tumblr.com/

======
kbojody
OP's link goes to the homepage, full post:

[http://jeffmatthewsmith.tumblr.com/post/34995742398/why-
nobo...](http://jeffmatthewsmith.tumblr.com/post/34995742398/why-nobody-
should-learn-to-code-alone)

